# VOLVO



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I sat in the new Volvo today, wow what a truck it could be the nicest truck out their.Since Volvo now owns Mack I am hoping this is the new replacement for the RD.I would say more but you just gotta sit in one to appreciate the room and comfort.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I hope not I still like the old RD Mack and hope that they leave it alone.Let Mack be Mack and Volvo be Volvo.You don't need aerodinamics on the site where these truck are most of the time.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

This is true but the cab room in my two RD's is very limited, my CH is better but still leaves some to be desired. The other big issue is the availability of drivers in our area, they are very scarce so a nice truck is important.This new truck looks very similar to an updated RD it has a real work truck apperance.Like I said earlier you gotta see one and sit in it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

When I have to replace my L9000s, and dreading the day. I am going to look at sterlings I think. However I really wish Ford never sold their class 8 market, however as well all know stuff is bought and sold everday. Ya never know if ford will be back in class 8. I heard a tractor option will be avaible for the F 750, soon.

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I would most certainly look a the new Volvo when you look at the new Sterlings.Sterlings also have a nice roomy cab but I think ther are some things about the new Volvo that the other guys don't have yet. I also have heard alot of good thing about the Volvo motor.


----------

